# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  I have become fascinated with Rat Snakes!

## fishmommy

Asiatic rat snakes!  I'm in love!
Does anyone know of a good book on rat snakes - especially Old World ones - and their captive care?

I love seeing the Blue Beauty pics here  :Smile:   Those interest me too, but I am captivated also by the arborial types especially - like the red tailed green, the rhino, etc.

I would love to see an adult Blue Beauty in person!  I am hoping that I might get a chance at a reptile show at some point.....

anyone have a favorite rat snake, and why?

----------


## daniel1983

I really don't know of any Asian Ratsnake specific books.....

....but there are a few good sites out there  :Smile: 

If you like Blue Beauties....then you will LOVE mandarin ratsnakes, rhino ratsnakes and bamboo ratsnakes  :Very Happy:  Google any of those three and you will get tons of info  :Smile:  I was really considering getting to ratsnakes for a while......but could never decide on which one to go with  :Wink: 

Here are some caresheets from Proexotics:
http://www.proexotics.com/care_coxi.html
http://www.proexotics.com/care_mandarin.html
http://www.proexotics.com/care_rhino.html

----------


## fishmommy

yeah, the mandarins are striking!

I have been researching rhino ratsnakes for awhile now - I actually got to handle one about a month ago and was completely taken by how it looked and how it used its prehensile tail  :Smile: 

I like the size of the beauty snakes  :Smile:

----------


## MedusasOwl

I'm very partial to the blues myself.  :Very Happy:   Which may come as a shock to some folks.  :Razz:   Asian rats are awesome, beautiful and very underrated!  I really need to post more pics of my dynamic duo.

It's really hard to find good books on Asian rats, sadly.  I still need to get my talons on this one!  Which is probably the only book that mentions VBBs by name.  I have this one, lots of pretty pictures but the info is a bit outdated.  Still, lots of nice ratsnakes in there!

----------


## fishmommy

:Smile: 

good links!

posting more pics of your blues is ALWAYS a good idea!!!!!!

----------


## shotty

blue beauties are awesome, but what about taiwan beauties? I love em!! Really big, powerful, but easily managable snakes!  :Smile:

----------


## shotty

heres a pic of my taiwan beauty...just coz i like showing her off  :Smile: 

This is her a couple of months ago, shes almost a foot longer now at over 7ft!

----------


## Beardo

One of my favorite "Rat" Snakes are Tiger Rat Snakes (_Spilotes pullatus pullatus_)....IMO they're closer to a giant Racer than Rat Snake.

----------


## fergie

This is my little guy, Mulligan (Bairds Rat snake). I have always heard rat snakes are very nippy and jumpy as juveniles but this little guy must be the exception to the rule. Very calm and docile little fellow, also loves to pose for the camera

----------


## jjspirko

I find the rats as a whole to be my favorite to own and care for.  Most are about as easy as any snake to care for.  They all eat like mad, grow quickly but never get too big.

The diversity of rats is massive too.  Just think even in "low cost animals" (under 150 bucks) you have the Asians (pile right there) the Japanese Rats (cool and big) the red tail green (I am with you and want one some day).  Move over to the new world and you have the common corns and black rats but there is also the Trans Pecos and Bairds to name a few.

Head south and you have the Tiger Rat (which grows HUGE).  So much diversity, so many different patterns and so much still to be learned about many of them.

I put most of my efforts into house snakes but if I had my way they would be considered a rat snake anyway,  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## ReptileFan

how big does the tiger rat get? does anyone have any pictures?

----------


## jjspirko

> how big does the tiger rat get? does anyone have any pictures?


8 Feet is very common, 10 is possible and 12 has been claimed but I have never verified that with any reputable source.  Typicaly well fed and healthy adults go 8-10 feet.

Here is a shot of one giving some scale 



Of course at 8-10 feet they are nothing like a 8 foot boa because they are thin compared to a boid.

My advice pay the money and get a baby CB if you ever buy one.  The can and will bite the heck out of you and a bigun will send you to the doc for stiches.

The one in the pic is not full grown and his is also ticked off (note the neck). In my experience talking to keepers if you get a CB baby and handle them regularly they are as calm and gentle as any snake.  Just stay away from WC unless you are looking for the adventure!  From what I hear an adult with an attitude is something to behold,

----------

